# Runescape



## Deronic (Sep 19, 2007)

Anybody here activly play runescape?? If so you should add me to your friend list and we can chat or hang out ;p 
my runescape name is Deronic...

(well I can't really play SL with a 1.2GHz system with 384mb of ram  ancient system)


feel free to message me on yahoo under the sn deronic_demain or message me in RS itself.... :3 

Compiling Furry RS'er List >>>>>>>>
------------------------


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 19, 2007)

I still play every other day, usually just go in Castlewars and rape the lowbies :twisted:

you can find me under the name Blazingw0lf, currently level 104.


----------



## MysticWolf (Sep 20, 2007)

I play it infrequently, usually just when I'm really bored and have nothing else to do.

Darkfact, level fifty-something.


----------



## Deronic (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll look forward to running into a few of you when I play =3


----------



## psion (Sep 20, 2007)

I haven't played Runescape in years, got bored with it as my blacksmith just wasn't climbing that fast.


----------



## Nidonemo (Sep 20, 2007)

Unfortunately I couldn't get into the game. I just don't have a lot of comfort playing a "click to move" game. Also, I have a hard time with the GFX as well. =(


----------



## adambomb (Sep 20, 2007)

mastersnipe7

100


----------



## Feriger (Sep 21, 2007)

I honostly think i got the lame'est account names
Im buddyofRj a lvl 61... Im a NOOB..my fishing level is 1 haha im a god!


----------



## Deronic (Sep 24, 2007)

Meow =^_^= I'll keep an eye out for you buddy :3


also if you do play runescape, feel free to click the clan chat and enter in Deronic

That will take you to Clan Fur's chat room, I try to log in there every time I log in, but when I world hop doing various tasks it sometimes slips by me... but usually I'll be in there if I am pretty much camped in 1 world...


----------



## Deronic (Sep 27, 2007)

meow? =^_^=


----------



## kitetsu (Sep 28, 2007)

Level 40+, Veheltis, doing okay with economics, faring fucking poorly with pea-brained, moonspeaking members who bitch at me taking just 6 gold pieces off some lowly goblin.

Summary: Currently inactive, too cool to play.


----------



## Deronic (Sep 28, 2007)

lol, you got to remember little brats play the game, just play around them or go through them... depending on your level :3 I try to help people when I can though... they get annoying though sometimes...


----------



## kitetsu (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, they're just the skin of the problem anyway.

The worst thing about Runeshit, to me, is not being able to go to the suggestions subforum of the RS official website because i'm too hobo to be a member, and not being able to complain to the staff openly that the 2-handed swords need to look less like giant spades and more like real 2-handed weapons. Even worse, wasteable NPCs like Gunthor the Brave, who lives in the mess hall of the barbarian village, has a 2-handed flamberge-like sword that doesn't look like any kind of player-produced sword.

So, in other words, my biggest gripe about Runeshit is weapons aesthetics. :/  They DID make 2-handed animation updates... But they seriously need to fix the way the weapon itself looks.


----------



## Deronic (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think I ever paid that much attention to the details in the game, I just played it... it is 1 of those games that work without a decent system so I don't really expect to see graphics or anything.... it is a little better than some muds I played, but lacks the ability to create things like mucks.... so you stuck with certain ways to do things.... I still try to make the most out of it that I can make... I found some hunter clothing so I still look furry in the game :3


----------



## Deronic (Oct 7, 2007)

Rawr =^_^=


----------



## Deronic (Oct 15, 2007)

Rawr =^_^=


----------



## Deronic (Jun 16, 2008)

=^_^=


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 16, 2008)

err yeah i play it sometimes you can add alex7356 and storedire my pure if you so wish ^_^


----------



## VomitBucket (Jun 18, 2008)

I would still play if Jagex hadn't raped it to death.

Seriously, no PKing in the wild? D:


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 18, 2008)

VomitBucket said:


> I would still play if Jagex hadn't raped it to death.
> 
> Seriously, no PKing in the wild? D:



Jagex = Fagex


----------



## Ojikori (Jun 18, 2008)

I play...although I'm not a member anymore but I will be again soon.

Anyway If you wanna add me it's "Idontlikeu98"


----------



## kitetsu (Jun 18, 2008)

VomitBucket said:


> I would still play if Jagex hadn't raped it to death.
> 
> Seriously, no PKing in the wild? D:



They're doing ME a favor though. I'm guessing you're the sportive PKer who doesn't lure, but all i came across before the abolishment were more players luring other players like HELL, and i was almost one of the victims. I'm sorry, but that's just incredibly fucked up, especially when i'm notorious for grossly lagging behind in almost every MMO i play. Note that this was before i finally paid for membership.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

well i have a few accunts
my main is
Skeitr2000


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 22, 2008)

i have a 72 main
runescape got boring, so i haven't played in a long time


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jun 22, 2008)

kitetsu said:


> They're doing ME a favor though. I'm guessing you're the sportive PKer who doesn't lure, but all i came across before the abolishment were more players luring other players like HELL, and i was almost one of the victims. I'm sorry, but that's just incredibly fucked up, especially when i'm notorious for grossly lagging behind in almost every MMO i play. Note that this was before i finally paid for membership.




The free worlds were never great for pking, and it's easy to lure since most people in there haven't experienced enough of the wild and how evil and greedy some people can be.  Member PKing worlds 18 and 24 were awesome though, you would always find some admirable people to fight.  But, that was back in the day when they didn't butcher the wild.

Now they have this crap called Bounty Hunter, where you can get 2-hit while you're trying to have a good fight with someone you found.  If you're their target, they can jump in on your fight even though it's more of single combat area.  I've had that happen too many times while I was enjoying my battle.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 23, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Jagex = Fagex


 
I didn't know they were all gay in that company D:


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

yep

so i think this is the last year for jagex


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jun 23, 2008)

im not going on it till the graphics update.

name: uk distroyer 

and yes i spelt it wrong on purpose


----------



## blyth (Jun 24, 2008)

Was a everyday player, till my account got stolen by my friend then locked. Once review period is up will be on my lvl 90 members account Arcali, everday again. Looking forward to meeting you all on the game.


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jun 24, 2008)

Runescape got boring really fast for me. That or you're not supposed to be selling pies to make most of your income.

If my account still even exists at this point, it's Erik500, but you'll need to give me a good reason for returning to the game after two years of not caring.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jun 24, 2008)

hick410
i got baned for saying bugger and it pissed me off so i havent played for ever i did have a level 58 main but forgot it so i dont know how to get on so i started over.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 24, 2008)

war6663

was lvl 70 with 72 woodcutting and 65 magic

got hacked and never payed again

Jagex has made so many things that makes the game crap,everone is leaving

thats why Jagex is Fagex


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 25, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> war6663
> 
> was lvl 70 with 72 woodcutting and 65 magic
> 
> ...


 
It's jagexs fault that you had a weak password or went on sites where you can get keyloggers (runescape cheat sites)


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Jul 1, 2008)

Demon ofPain (its a random username =P) 


I sometimes play runescape, but I might play it a little more often now that today there is the graphics update. Also now that you can play it in fullscreen. ^_^

I'm lvl 83, and a member.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 2, 2008)

runescape has released the grapich update!!!!!


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 3, 2008)

And so life continued.

I didn't care much about the update. And people were complaining that Jagex pulled a Diablo 3 by making the whole environment look faggier than it already is, so that was kind of lol. I do like some of the things they redid, though.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 3, 2008)

for fuck sake i got to get my membership back to play with the updated graphics

bollocks to that


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 3, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:


> for fuck sake i got to get my membership back to play with the updated graphics
> 
> bollocks to that


 
Sadly jagex is a business although if you must know the graphics ain't really that good  and theres so many gliches with the graphics


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 3, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Sadly jagex is a business although if you must know the graphics ain't really that good  and theres so many gliches with the graphics


 

what dit u expect from the first new update?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 3, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> what dit u expect from the first new update?


 
Alot better then what i got


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 3, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Alot better then what i got


 
then what u got?

what u got?

xD


----------



## joshstory (Jul 31, 2008)

mrpennies235
Look me up sometime, I sometimes give out free stuff


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 31, 2008)

I would be playing much better MMORPGs, but I'm stuck with 56k. ._.

Shiriko0202 here. Add me, I s'pose. I get occasionally.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 31, 2008)

...



If this was posted ANYWHERE but here, I guarantee you the entire thing would be nought but a raging storm of flames and lulz.

What the hell is wrong with you people?


----------



## joshstory (Aug 4, 2008)

SparkOfMortality said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




?????

What?!?

What do you mean what is wrong with us?


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 4, 2008)

SparkOfMortality said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



furries


----------



## joshstory (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok, to find some furries there.

I will always use World 30 till this is over.

Find mrpennies235 on world 30, and you get free money, but you have to let me know you are from FA.

Free gold awaits you.


----------



## Meddle689 (Aug 4, 2008)

I play occasionally when I get really bored. My username is Sir_Alford, and I usually play in world 60 or one of the castle wars severs whenever i'm on.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 4, 2008)

Shiriko said:


> I would be playing much better MMORPGs, but I'm stuck with 56k. ._.


Anarchy Online plays fine on 56k.


----------



## Deronic (Aug 31, 2008)

Anybody alive out there?


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 31, 2008)

well i used to play... had a lv 102 almost a year ago... but it got stolen and i lost interest... then became bitter


----------



## kitetsu (Aug 31, 2008)

Deronic said:


> Anybody alive out there?



Yeah, i'm still alive. Been busy playing Dungeon Siege 2 to commemorate my acquisition of this laptop.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 31, 2008)

I used to play Runescape during one of the darker periods of my life, but when I got into Judo and acquired a backbone I realized just how much time I was wasting and never touched it again.


----------



## Emil (Aug 31, 2008)

Bob of Stone

lvl 57


----------



## Magikian (Aug 31, 2008)

I used to play, but then I grew up, and eventually found WoW... Then got bored of that.

I guess I'm not an MMO person... 

I can still remember my account name, although he is still banned... Mcnuggets... Seriously.


----------

